# Name this snake



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Name this one gang...








If need be I will give a hint or two.... :smile:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Pseudechis porphyriacus
Red bellied black snake from Austrailia


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

gorgeous snake


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> gorgeous snake


 And deadly


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

umm.... a cool snake....


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Jags said:


> the one and only black mamba....


 lmao, no its not a black mamba, they aer long bodied snakes and not thick


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

bah Audiopunk beat me to it.

Good job though


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Kory said:


> bah Audiopunk beat me to it.
> 
> Good job though


 *ADIO*punk, get it right ppl


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

what was that Audiopunk. ok got it Audiopunk it is


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> what was that Audiopunk. ok got it Audiopunk it is


 Umm.. a black snake with a red belly umm.. a redbellied blacksnake! Don't pat yourself on the back to hard.









Jokin' ya


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I do believe the ID is correct....HOWEVER....not all 'black snakes with red bellies' are Red-Bellied Black Snakes (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_). The Mud Snake of North America (_Farancia abacura_) is also often a glossy black color with a LOT of red on the belly. Check out the link below

http://www.chicagoherp.org/herps/snake/Fabacura.htm


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

HAHA...audio grabbed that one right off the bat..!!!!








Kudos...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..is this one in your collection?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This one was on a friends back porch down under...I wish it was in my collection, but alas the red-tape has yet to be cut through completely...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome looking snake!


----------

